# Any reptile clubs in Surrey or Hampshire?



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

HI.

Just ondering if there are any reptile clubs or anything in Surrey or Hampshire that I could join. Is there any age restrictions for joining such a club?

Thanks,
brad


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Portsmouth Reptile and Amphibian Society.

Portsmouth Reptile and Amphibian Society


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

think there is one in reading too?


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

I am setting up a local I.H.S Branch for the Hampshire / Berkshire Area. Hopefull with our first meeting may/june.
The meetings are going to be held at Spire Ridge Reptile House, Midgham, Berkshire.
More information will follow when things have been sorted out.
Thanks
Kris


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

is this happening kris?


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah defo happening, has been authorised by I.H.S and first meeting will be in june so watch this space


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

if you need any sponsorship let us know


----------

